# California Pankration Fighters Needed



## socalpankration (Dec 2, 2007)

The California Amateur Pankration League (www.fightleague.org) is planning a High Profile 4 team Dual Tournament on Dec 16th. There are opening for Pankration Fighters from the Southern California area. Each team will have 2 dual matches. 

We will announce individulas who make up the teams next week. If you want to be considered send me your info asap. Amateurs Only. I need your weight, Phone #, So Cal County to be represented, School and Pankration Experience. Once we get all the applicants we will announce teams. My e-mail is - jfrank128@cox.net

Southern California Pankration Team Duals 
Sunday 12/16/07 2 - 4 PM 
Laguna Hills High School 
25401 Paseo De Valencia 
Laguna Hills, CA 92653 

Competitors $10 (Maybe less) 
Spectators $10 ( The entire event is a fund raiser for the High School)

Teams will represent 4 of the following Southern California Counties: 

Orange County - Los Angels County - Riverside County - San Diego County - Camp Pendleton - San Bernardino County - Ventura County - Santa Barbara County - San Luis Obispo County: 

1st four teams with a full roster will get in. 

Each team will have Amateur Pankration Fighters in the following Weights: 
-130 
-140 
-150 
-160 
-175 
-190 
-205 
-230 
over 230 

We may have an Special Cadet (11-13) Team Dual of Riverside vs Orange County.

Standard Pankration rules will apply but teams will earn 6 pts for submissions; 5 pts for 15 pt point advantage; 4pts for 8 pt advantage and 3 for win with less than 8 pt advantage. The 2 teams with the most team points will advance to the finals, which will have intros, music, fog machines and other cool effects. 

We are trying to make this a high profile event with alot of extra effects 
professionaly filmed. NO OUTSIDE VIDEO CAMERAS.

If you are a clothing vender and would like to sponsor a team with Rash Guard and Shorts let us know as well.

If your in Northern California Jay Perry is putting on a Open Tournament Dec 8th. We hope to eventually have a All Star Team dual of Nor Cal vs So Cal and maybe add Nevada and Arizona to the mix. More info on the Nor Cal Tournament is on www.fightleague.org but conatct Jay with any questions on the Nor Cal tournament.

Future Duals may be Southern California v Northern California v Nevada V Arizona.

Please pass it on to whoever may be interested.........................
Please keep the thread going so all interested have a chance to put their name in the mix.

E-mail - jfrank128@cox.net


----------



## socalpankration (Dec 7, 2007)

Southern California Pankration Team Duals 
Sanctioned by the USAFPA 

Sunday Dec. 16, 2007 
Laguna Hills High School 
25401 Paseo De Valencia 
Laguna Hills, CA 92653 
2 - 4PM 

Weigh-ins: Sunday at noon. (may make arrangements for a Saturday weigh-in as well) Competitors only need to weigh-in once. 

Competitors $5 
Spectators $8 
The entire event is a fund raiser. 

TEAM SAN DIEGO: 
130 Nick Garcia - The Compound 
140 Daniel Garcia - Relentless Wrestling 
150 Sean Ueda -Undisputed 
160 Lawrence Reyes- Carlson Gracie 
175 Simeon Maldonado - City boxing 
190 Bailey Byrne - City Boxing 
205 Harris Brumer - Ribeiro's Jiu-Jitsu 
230 Luis Ojeda - Hesei Judo 
Alternates: Chance Warnock 140lbs 
Michael Bascon 175lbs 

TEAM ORANGE COUNTY: 
130 - Toan Nguyen - Tom Vos Taekwondo 
*140 - OPEN 
150 - Luis Contreras - Ind. 
160 - Paul Ramirez - Solo Fuerte 
175 - Osman Amador -Santa Ana Wolf Pack 
190 - Felipe - Cleber Jiujitsu 
*205 - OPEN 
*230 -OPEN 
Alternates: Mike Rice -160lbs 
Steven Chien - 190 lbs 

TEAM CAMP PENDLETON: SubfighterMMA 
130 Jason Sgroggs 
140 Adam Tabalno 
150 Joseph Han 
160 Jonathan snow 
175 Dustin Sansouie 
190 Chris Martinez 
205 William Callen 
230 Corey S. Bennin 

RIVERSIDE COUNTY - We will extend team Riverside to San Bernardino if spots are still open by Sunday. 
130 Richard Rocha - Wanda Braga 
140 Andrew Brown - Riverside Submission 
150 Mat Curl - Riverside Submission 
*160 Open 
*175 Open 
*190 Open 
*205 Open 
*230 Open 
Frank Romero is coordinating Team Riverside. I will forward any applicants to him. Full Roster will be posted soon. 


SPECIAL CADET DIVISION DUAL EVENT (11-13yrs) 

Riverside County ALL Star Cadet Pankration Team: 
Flyweight - Name pending 
Lightweight - Name pending 
Welterweight -Charlie McKee - Team Quest 
Middleweight -Dillon Van Pattern or Nico Romero - Riverside Submission 
Heavyweight  Jacob Yonkers  Riverside Submission 

Orange County ALL Star Cadet Pankration Team: 
Fly - Wyatt Maletta - OCJJ 
Light - Tanner Merrill - OC Dojo 
Welter - Spencer Nogawa - OCJJ 
Middle - Brandon Maletta - OCJJ 
Heavyweight - Colin Navickas - Cleber Jiujistu 

Each adult team will have two seperate duals. 
Standard Pankration rules will apply but teams will earn 6 pts for submissions; 5 pts for 15 pt point advantage; 4pts for 8 pt advantage and 3 for win with less than 8 pt advantage. The 2 teams who win with the most team points will advance to the finals, which will have intros, music, fog machines and other cool effects. 

We are trying to make this a high profile event with alot of extra effects professionaly filmed. NO OUTSIDE VIDEO CAMERAS. 

* There are still a few spots where individual fighters have not confirmed. We will also take alternates as long as they show at noon weigh in's. Alternates will get in the venue for $5, the same fee as if they were competitors. 

Please let me know ASAP if you want a spot. 

jfrank128@cox.net 
www.fightleague.org


----------

